# No Sat Radio Sound After OEM iPod Install



## masteryoda305 (May 11, 2002)

So I have a 06 GLI with the double-din premium sound. 
When I bought the car, I had already bought a official iPod kit for my 02' Jetta so I had them install it. 
The iPod kit seems to work fine, though I'm disappointed that the track information isn't displayed on the radio. 
But now my XM radio doesn't seem to work correctly. The radio controls and information appear to be correctly displayed on the screen, and its activated because all the channels are there, but I don't get any sound out of it.
Now, I'm not a idiot. I'm thinking that the dealer messed up and didn't reattach the XM's sound cables but did the data cables. These guys have been nothing but trouble so I'm not surprised.
Now, the dealer swears the radio's installed fine, and its XM's fault for not "activating it correctly." I really doubt this. But I'm sick of dealing with this dealer so i'm asking if anybody else has had this problem, is it really the Sat radio's fault, or should I just get on the phone with the dealer now?


----------



## VReihenmotor6 (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: No Sat Radio Sound After OEM iPod Install (masteryoda305)*

you need to get the satelite radio pass thru
its avalible as an option on any interface that Enfig sells for the mk5
since you already have/ installed your interface, I'd send Christian an e-mail and ask what you should do
look to the banner add at the top of this fourm for enfig's site


----------



## masteryoda305 (May 11, 2002)

*Re: No Sat Radio Sound After OEM iPod Install (VReihenmotor6)*

Thank you for looking into my problem!
I took the car into a different dealer, and once their incredulity subsided, the fixed the problem. 
Its a dream car now!


----------



## sundaydriver (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: No Sat Radio Sound After OEM iPod Install (masteryoda305)*

Just curious, do you know what they did to fix the problem? I have heard of this exact situation happening at a few different dealerships. 
Must have something to do with the pass through mentioned.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: No Sat Radio Sound After OEM iPod Install (sundaydriver)*

You just need a pass through.
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html


----------



## sundaydriver (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: No Sat Radio Sound After OEM iPod Install ([email protected])*

So what does that pigtail allow to pass through? Is it the iPod connection?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: No Sat Radio Sound After OEM iPod Install (sundaydriver)*

Its allows you to keep the sat radio.


----------

